# Back



## M.e.j.b02-17

Havent been here in nearly a year, anyone still remember me !?


----------



## littlemommy

I joined in november this year so I don't remember you. Buut. My names Desiree I'm 19 and have a 5month old babygirl named Aubrii :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Your username definately rings a bell :) welcome back!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I recognize a few names here and there. Not many tho. 
Those who dont know me, im from canada, my name is Melissa, im 18, I have a gorgeous son named mikah, who will be two in two months.

Spoiler
deleted due to privacy :)


----------



## littlemommy

I live in maine so somewhat close to canada:) and congrats btw! <3


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Thank you :) im excited


----------



## dickybird

Only just joined recently - but hey! :wave:


----------



## o.o

I don't remember you, but welcome back! :)
I'm Briana and I have a daughter named Peighton and another girl on the way :flower:


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hey, I Definately remember you! :flower: welcome back! 
Just incase you don't remember... 
I'm Lisa, 20 and I have a 2.5 year old named Emma, and am 16 weeks pregnant today with our second!


----------



## ClairAye

I don't think I know you!
My name is Clair, I'm 18 and I have a son called Jason who is 7 months old :)


----------



## 060509.x

I think I saw your name around way back when I was pregnant. I'm Trish, I'm 19 and my daughter Alice will be 9 months old on the 12th. I mostly lurk these days


----------



## katrkels11

I'm Katrina, 19, and have a daughter named Veronica who is 13 days old!


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

your username is definitely familiar ! i'm nicole, 18 and i have a 10 month old princess Cianna! welcome back :) 
where in canada are you from ? i'm just 1 city east of toronto !


----------



## kaylamariee

Hey !
I know I shouldn't be posting in here considering I'm pregnant, but was just skimming through.
I'm kayla, 19 and from canada too ! Where bouts are you from? :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm pretty sure I remember you. :) Welcome back! 

In case you don't remember me, I'm Terah, I'm 21 and I have three kids...Aiden, who's 4 1/2; Madalynn (Mady) who's 3; and Seraphina, my angel baby.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I think I remember you! I'm Caysie, I'm 21 and I have a 21month old named Jade :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

:hi: I know you!


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Ive sure misses BNB.. 
For those who asked, im from saskatchewan


----------



## mayb_baby

I remember you Melissa :)
Michael just turned 2 getting big so fast


----------



## Thaynes

Remember you kind of. Haven't been on in awhile myself.


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Yeah ive seen your fb posts on his birthday:}xx


----------



## Mei190

I remember you :happydance:

I rarely come on myself anymore as everything feels a tad dead. But if you don't remember me...

I'm Chelsea, 22 and have 2 year old Nathaniel and now also 6 month old Felix :thumbup:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

I remember youu:)


----------



## sarah0108

Welcome back :) I've been gone a while too, not sure anyone remembers me either :haha:


----------



## Rhio92

sarah0108 said:


> Welcome back :) I've been gone a while too, not sure anyone remembers me either :haha:

Yay! Sarah's back :happydance: xxxxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Aww you cutie! We need to meet up again soon! Swear its been about a year almost?! X


----------



## mayb_baby

:happydance: Sarah


----------



## Harli

Welcome back to those back! :flower:


----------



## Rhio92

sarah0108 said:


> Aww you cutie! We need to meet up again soon! Swear its been about a year almost?! X

It must be! Is your number still the same? xx


----------



## sarah0108

I think you have my new one, ends in 808 x


----------



## bbyno1

This is the 1st time iv been back in teen parenting for a longg longg time! But hey I remember you:)


----------

